# Sci-Fi / Anime / Gaming Forum



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2001)

Allo.   Wanted to plug another forum I run dedicated to Science Fiction, Japanimation, Gaming (paper and PC), Costuming and Conventions.

The Generals Fan-Con Talk

We usually post stuff on what cons are going on, how-tos, video news and of course have smilie wars (forum has almost 200 of em.)

Stop in and take a look. 

Danke!


----------



## arnisador (May 18, 2002)

There is a con coming up, no?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 18, 2002)

Actually, a couple:

May 24, 25, 26 2002 Anime North (Toronto CA) 
Anime convention
http://animenorth.com

and July 5, 6, 7 2002 Toronto Trek (Toronto CA)
SciFi/Fantasy and Anime Con
http://tcon.ca


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jul 14, 2002)

Cool looking forum. I'll register there tomorrow


----------



## arnisador (Jul 14, 2002)

They put Sailor Moon back on Toonami for a week or two and now it's gone--my daughter is not happy about that.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 14, 2002)

Just want to say this is another great site. It may need more posters and people interestedd in what it offers but it is very well run and has good information and subject matter
Shadow


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 14, 2002)

I didn't know you had another site, Kaith!  Very awesome!  I just registered.  I must have spent 45 minutes looking thru all the avatars!    I hope to post over there soon if I hopefully can think of something half-way intelligent to say.  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 14, 2002)

Hey!!!!  I'm an orange belt now!!!!!!    

Robyn


----------



## SolidTiger (Jul 14, 2002)

I use to watch sailor moon when it came on upn, the show have a lot of great effacts in it. It's kind of like watching a super hero soap with all the drama( I like the way they change into super hero, you can look under their skirt).

Thank You

SolidTiger


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 14, 2002)

Hey folks.  Thanks for hopin over.  We definately could use some more traffic there, and suggestions are always welcome there as well as here for making things better.  Just pop into a thread and add a few bits.  

Who knows, we get 20 or so regulars over there maybe it'll start jumpin like MT.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 14, 2002)

Kaith,

Now how could a bunch of Sci-Fi/Fantasy/Anime people have the same conviction and passion for their lifes' dream or hobbies.


 :rofl:   

Rich


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 14, 2002)

I dunno.  But it beats working for a living. 

I just finished updating over there....different forum software than what we use here.  Its similar, but a bit different.

Stop over and let me know what ya think.  

:asian:


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow!  You really did change it!  It surprised me because I was on there yesterday and it looked like this site and I didn't expect it to be drastically altered the very next day!  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 15, 2002)

Its a totally different software package.  The benifit is that phpbb is free where as vBulletin requires annual payments (you can buy it outright too, but the support only lasts a year then)

The downside is that its not quite as flexible as vb, and isn't as expandable.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 15, 2002)

The links changed too....

http://bbs.rustaz.com

If you're interested in cosplay, sailor moon fan fiction, or just costumes in general, you can check out my personal site too:
http://rustaz.com

:asian:


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 15, 2002)

Cool!   

Robyn :asian:


----------



## DWright (Jul 15, 2002)

Dropped into the site to look around, nice work.

It is intriguing how many Martial Artists are also into sci fi.
Just an observation.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 10, 2003)

It is a very good site .. 

Be sure to check it out~!



> Kaith wrote
> 
> If you're interested in cosplay, sailor moon fan fiction, or just costumes in general, you can check out my personal site too:
> 
> http://bbs.rustaz.com http://rustaz.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 10, 2003)

Its grown a bit.  Sci Fi, Anime, Fantasy, Horror, Gaming, and a ton more. (Even Paintball heh)

Everyones invited.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 10, 2003)

WOO HOO IM INVITED!  LOL!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

..I, and a few others from the studio, are gonna cosplay at a con in November...should be rather interesting...I'll have to make sure I get some pics to post...I have no clue what the others are going as...but, when Halloween rolls around, I gotta find a temporary dye in the whereabouts of Super Saiyan yellow....


----------



## Seig (Sep 11, 2003)

You putz, did you bother to invite Tess or I?


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You putz, did you bother to invite Tess or I? *



yeah right.. us get invited to any of the reindeer games.. bah.. they don't want the ole lady hanging around ...

:waah:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

A bunch of us from MartialTalk also hang out over there.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *You putz, did you bother to invite Tess or I? *



you told me you didn't like Anime....


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *yeah right.. us get invited to any of the reindeer games.. bah.. *



...I can't speak for any other West Virginians...but this boy ain't playin' with any reindeers....well, except with double-ott buck...:shotgun:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..I, and a few others from the studio, are gonna cosplay at a con in November...should be rather interesting...I'll have to make sure I get some pics to post...I have no clue what the others are going as...but, when Halloween rolls around, I gotta find a temporary dye in the whereabouts of Super Saiyan yellow.... *




*grins* nyo....


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *nyo.... *



...the hell?


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 11, 2003)

*swats you both back into the other thread.. *


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

...swat me...beast.  :shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...the hell?   *




the sound the black cat in trigun makes...ooh! sugar! i gotta get me some yellow cat-eye contacts if i'm gonna cos-play him


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

....:shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 11, 2003)

Y'all are goofs....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 11, 2003)

yep!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz
> *Y'all are goofs.... *



would ya have it any other way?

and I have a question for you, but you're always hiding and can't PM you...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 11, 2003)

They are a product of me  Bob.. So sowwy.. I have attempted to corral them into 2 threads.. they keep multiplying like Tribles.. Egad.. get the nets~!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

...I already told you...the nets won't work...I can fly higher than you can jump...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I already told you...the nets won't work...I can fly higher than you can jump...:rofl: *



mebee soo . but I don't need to jump.. I have other ways...
now get back into your own thread~!!!

*gives the look*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

....eeeek.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *would ya have it any other way?
> 
> and I have a question for you, but you're always hiding and can't PM you... *



I should be visible now....and you should be able to PM me ???


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 11, 2003)

The invite to the other boards to everyone here.  Theres a nice mix of folks there too, and some goodies to discover along the way.

Unless you've really pissed off the ladies...

All I'll say is the Hot Tub there is just "Duckie" 

:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 11, 2003)

*claims the Duckie and heads over to the hot tub..


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz
> *All I'll say is the Hot Tub there is just "Duckie"
> 
> :rofl: *



...hrm...


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 11, 2003)

I joined the other Forum, but I used my AIM handle instead of this one... Cryozombie


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I joined the other Forum, but I used my AIM handle instead of this one... Cryozombie *



ahhh yeah the skull avatar ..


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2003)

Methinks everyone is on Hiatus from posting .. What's up with that.. thought at first it was just me.. but nope.. 

I'm just in a funk I guess..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2003)

Its slower paced there, with a much smaller mix of folks.  Lots of signups, but very few say anything.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2003)

Yep, need to liven em up


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2003)

Surely more people are interested in sci-fi than in the martial arts?


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2003)

dunno Jeff, methinks we're all just a bunch of Geeks *G*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2003)

Some of the minuses:

-Its 'off Season' for conventions.

-Less advertised than MT.  (I pass out flyers at the few cons I go to, but last year that was only 1)


right now, most of the traffics in the PBF game areas.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *dunno Jeff, methinks we're all just a bunch of Geeks  *



Heh. You may be on to something...


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2003)

Geeks R Us.. we need a backwards R.. *G*


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *we need a backwards R.. *G* *



LOL! Yes, we are truly 3733T martial artists!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2003)

*giggling and snortin'* hehee


----------

